# The Pit



## GB (Aug 21, 2007)

For those trying to access The Pit today...

We were shut down for some reason. I do not know why yet. I will start it up again when I can though. Hang tight.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2007)

_It was like that last night too GB...I went to visit last night and found it shut._
_Bummer!_
_kadesma_


----------



## Katie H (Aug 21, 2007)

Yep, same here this morning.


----------



## GB (Aug 21, 2007)

We will have to start again from scratch and there will probably be a few changes. I should have the new pit up and running tonight. I will post the link here and will also change it in my DC signature.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 21, 2007)

do you mean i have to repeat all of my jokes? please don't give me any of that b.s., that's just crap!


----------



## middie (Aug 21, 2007)

Well doesn't that just bite ?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh, no...........the hot tub!!


----------



## GB (Aug 21, 2007)

buckytom said:


> do you mean i have to repeat all of my jokes? please don't give me any of that b.s., that's just crap!


Don't worry Bucky. I will make sure to welcome you on your first post


----------



## buckytom (Aug 21, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Oh, no...........the hot tub!!


 
gw shot it with an arrow, and it burst like a water balloon. it was a fun ride like a slip-n-slide there for a few minutes.

at least buck got his shorts back.


----------



## redkitty (Aug 21, 2007)

Bummer!  Going to log on now...thanks for getting us back on!!


----------



## GB (Aug 21, 2007)

Don't log on yet Red. it is not up and running tonight. I have started the work on creating it, but won't be able to finish it until I get home tonight.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 21, 2007)

it`s my thread with messages to JKath that I`m more concerned about, there`s no backup of it 

mind, the new printer I bought yesterday to send these messages to her only came with a Color ink cartridge, no Black ink.

*sigh*


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm not reposting any of those ahem.....pictures!  I hope you all enjoyed them while you got the chance!

How are we ever going to recapture the budoir essence, I fear?? 

Oh, and Buck.....who posted last to the last post thread?   Should that person actually win???????????     Perish the thought.  hahhahahaa


----------



## Buck (Aug 21, 2007)

Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh!

I WON! I WON!  i WON!  I WON!

WHOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

I WON!

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 21, 2007)

You realize, of course, Buck..........that I'm going to have to kill you now.  I just know that there will be positively no living with you.   Pity, too....I always enjoyed your style.


Hey, Pix....you're gonna have to move my avatar again for me, please...


----------



## GB (Aug 21, 2007)

OK guys, the new Pit is up. The URL is the same, but with an extra T on pit(t)

The Pit :: Index. (www. thepitt. com without the spaces of course)

Please read the new terms of service as we got shut down because we did not follow their rules. That is completely my fault and I am very sorry to everyone for that!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2007)

_Having all kinds of fun  Site won't recognise password and says username and e-mail address don't mesh..Poop!_
_kadesma_


----------



## redkitty (Aug 21, 2007)

Horay Horay Horay!!!!!!


----------



## Buck (Aug 21, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> You realize, of course, Buck..........that I'm going to have to kill you now.  I just know that there will be positively no living with you.   Pity, too....I always enjoyed your style.



Just try and catch me, sweetheart!


If you see a winner walking around, it's me.

You may kiss my ring, Vera.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 21, 2007)

So how does one sign on?  Is it the same as DC?  I am not sure what you are all talking about but I want to find out!


----------



## GB (Aug 21, 2007)

Elaine, just click on the link in my signature and then register as a new user. We can't wait to see you over there.


----------



## Reanie525i (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info - I had to reregister - site did not recognize name and password - but everything else was still there - THANKS


----------



## GB (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes everyone will need to re-register. We had to start over from scratch so everything is like when we started up before.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 22, 2007)

hey that was pretty cool how fate intervented and there really was a winner to "the last post".  
maybe the world really _*is*_ flat!

lord buck, victor of the last post conflagration, we honor thee and pale in your comparison!


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 22, 2007)

buckytom said:


> hey that was pretty cool how fate intervented and there really was a winner to "the last post".
> maybe the world really _*is*_ flat!
> 
> lord buck, victor of the last post conflagration, we honor thee and pale in your comparison!


 

no no no no....he may have won the initial battle, but the war wages on.  Recently, I won.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Sigh*

as it ended in UK time, and it`s more than abundantly clear that I in fact actually won, you still carry on don`t you, However!...

I`ll rest contented as the Silent Victor, please, feel free to argue over the meager pickings I may leave behind in my wake :P


----------



## buckytom (Aug 22, 2007)

i prefer to pick my own wake, thank you very much...

and vb, after the whole embarrassing "lost shorts" episode, i was trying to make buck feel better about himself. that water was ccccccold!.

except near ronjohn...


----------



## Buck (Aug 22, 2007)

buckytom said:


> hey that was pretty cool how fate intervented and there really was a winner to "the last post".
> maybe the world really _*is*_ flat!
> 
> lord buck, victor of the last post conflagration, we honor thee and pale in your comparison!




Thank you for recognizing greatness when you see it.


----------



## Buck (Aug 22, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> as it ended in UK time, and it`s more than abundantly clear that I in fact actually won, you still carry on don`t you, However!...
> 
> I`ll rest contented as the Silent Victor, please, feel free to argue over the meager pickings I may leave behind in my wake :P



Hold your tongue, knave, or I shall be forced to taunt you  a second time.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sheesh! I go away for a week and look at what happens!?!?!


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 27, 2007)

You better get back quick, Ron....someone is sniffing about your bourbon.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 28, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> You better get back quick, Ron....someone is sniffing about your bourbon.


 
Well, considering I know the person who called "Dibs" on it, I'm sure that anyone else snooping around the bourbon would be dealt with accordingly. 

John


----------



## notjustamom (Aug 28, 2007)

What is the pit?


----------



## GB (Aug 28, 2007)

It is another forum that compliments Discuss Cooking. It is a place where we can discuss things non-food related that we would not be able to discuss here like religion and politics and more adult matters. Click on the link in my signature to see what it is all about.


----------

